# Dryfall paint quality/difference between brands.



## jmda

I have done a few dryfall ceilings, and every time have used ICI dryfall at less than $8 gallon. My benny moore rep suggested that you get more coverage from his product (SW rep said the same). It is possible, I suppose, but does anybody have experience with this?


----------



## GMack

I've used ICI, PPG and SW. All covered the same: Great. The SW fell much dryer than the other two. Could have been the environment but the difference was huge.


----------



## Joepro0000

Is Dryfall just one color?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Joepro0000 said:


> Is Dryfall just one color?


Any color, as long as it's WHITE! :jester:


----------



## Induspray

jmda said:


> I have done a few dryfall ceilings, and every time have used ICI dryfall at less than $8 gallon. My benny moore rep suggested that you get more coverage from his product (SW rep said the same). It is possible, I suppose, but does anybody have experience with this?


All the companies are slightly different and each company usually has a few lines of dryfall. The worst value is the cheapest dryfalls. They are full of talc for pigment. The reason the lowest cost dryfalls cover very poorly is partly due to the fact that the pigments are not milled very much. In high quality paints they run the pigments through large milling machines several times which crush and pulverize them to a very fine powder and enable the pigment to disperse very easily in the paint film. The lower cost and lower quality dryfalls have pigment that is better quality usually titanian dioxide and it is milled several times. This costs more to do and is reflected in the cost of the paint. Additionally the cheaper dryfalls also have lower quality solvents which cause the paint to smell more (if they are solvent based dryfalls). 

You can pay $7 a gallon for dryfall from SW or $13 a gallon, the $13 a gallon will give you over twice the square footage, smell less, take less time to spray, cause less wear and tear on your pumps and go through less tips (you should change your tips every 70 to 90 gallons to maximize paint milage.) The better quality ones will also give you less overspray and less cleanup because they will cover in one pass instead of 2.


----------



## SWGuy

There is one rule with dryfall. Use the best from whatever company you buy from. It doesn't pay to use cheap dryfall! Look for the Hitech line from your preferred vendor. And yes, you can get any color you want.


----------



## momule

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Any color, as long as it's WHITE! :jester:


SW dryfall can be tinted using our Enviro-tint system. I match light and very dark colors all the time. I do find that adding alot of pigment will sometimes slow the dryfall characteristics.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

jmda said:


> I have done a few dryfall ceilings, and every time have used ICI dryfall at less than $8 gallon. My benny moore rep suggested that you get more coverage from his product (SW rep said the same). It is possible, I suppose, but does anybody have experience with this?


.
I just had to use a dryfall from good ole benny. If I had used my Vista Paint dryfall I would have used 5 fives @ $65 a fiver. But since I was forced to use benny. Only took 2 fiver at $175 a five :jester:
.
I did have to use benny, there wasn't much difference. The only time ben is worth its money is when your doing deep tone colors. Other than that, the rest is simply overkill.


----------



## NCPaint1

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Any color, as long as it's WHITE! :jester:


Or Black, latex or oil. The alkyds tend to run cheaper though.


----------



## jm1841

momule said:


> SW dryfall can be tinted using our Enviro-tint system. I match light and very dark colors all the time. I do find that adding alot of pigment will sometimes slow the dryfall characteristics.


 
Nailed that one. I did a baby blue for an elementary school cafeteria the other day. Took 20 ozs of Blue HS using the manual envirotoner. Not fun.


----------

